# Is it worth it to get Brio brand train set?



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

We are looking for a train system for DS, especially at Brio. We see so many other brands of wooden trains that *look* the same, but were wondering if they had the same quality? Anyone have a brand that they love? Any brands to steer clear from?
Thanks!
~Melissa


----------



## Spock (May 15, 2005)

I would definitely spend the extra money for some Brio things. Things like roundhouses, bridges, anything with moving parts. I've bought both Brio and the cheaper brands and those types of things are definitely better quality if they are Brio. OTOH, just buy the cheapo track since there isn't a major quality difference. I think the actual train cars are nicer if they are Brio. They just feel more solid and they look a little nicer. I wouldn't NOT buy the cheapo train cars, though, if saving money is really important. Thomas stuff is pretty good quality too and they've recently introduced some female engines so they aren't quite so sexist anymore. I couldn't stand that all the female characters were cars that were supposed to FOLLOW the male engines!


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

we have a 50/50 mixture of thomas the tank engine and brio, ( I think they are the same manufacturer) I know there are knock off out there but one bonus is brio will replace any damaged pieces for the price of shipping if you have rough kids like mine that will pay for itself over the long run
crystal


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Even the cheap tracks aren't good. They aren't always milled well, they don't fit together well (specifically this is my experience with the Hometown brand). In addition, the paint on the vehicles wears off. For the pieces that make hills, different brands have slightly different slopes. Brio (same as Thomas brand) really is better. Shop around for prices and shipping deals.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

I like the Brio set we have, and I think it's worth the extra money, especially if you're hoping it will last through several kids.







It's a huge hit here, with Emmaline and her buddies.

Oh, and TRU periodically puts the Train Tables on sale. (At least here they do) We picked a nice, colorful one up for about $20.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

If you can afford it, the Brio is a little better quality. My older son had a cheaper set and the pieces of track (where they fit together) busted off pretty easily on a couple of pieces.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

IKEA also has trains similar to Brio, with tracks and stuff.


----------



## safranin (Jun 21, 2005)

DS has a wooden Thomas set (Learning Curve) and LOVES it. He's actually young for it but so far it seems to be indestructible. I did lots of research on Brio vs. Thomas and ended up with Thomas simply because I thought the faces were cute







: and because he really likes the show on PBS.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I would never spend the money for Brio. Not when you can go to www.woodentracks.com and get a great set-up for a good price. We've had no problems with our trains from them.


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

The link from zinemama looks nice. I'm sure there are better & worse quality "knock-offs". I have played with a lot of train sets, though, in preschools & with different children I have worked with. The Brio/Thomas ones (and maybe some of the off brands, but I wouldn't know which ones) are sturdier. The trains have a better feel & more weight to them. The tracks fit together tighter, with less gapping. The other pieces have a better fit & feel to them. That's not to say the off-branded ones don't work, but it is more fulfilling to use a train set when the train doesn't fall off the track at every curve. :LOL Kids can tell the difference, too, as they generally gravitate toward the bridges that work well & the train cars that feel better. Again, I can't speak to *every* compatible brand, and the link above looks good. You can probably find Brio trains at a comparable price, though, on Ebay. I just purchased a set off Ebay and it was very reasonably priced. I like buying things used, though, so maybe that's not for you. HTH


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

We buy generic tracks, and either Brio or Thomas brand bridges, tunnels, etc. We have trains from Brio, Ikea, and Thomas, and our son will only play with the Thomas ones (he hasn't seen the TV show or anything--I think he just loves that they have faces and names). He plays with the trains for probably 1-2 hours total each day, and totes one of the trains around with him the remainder of the day!


----------

